# Looking for a niche



## Cordell (May 25, 2005)

I've trained a little bit in Judo, and I was a blue belt in Kenpo before I had to stop for school reasons. Now its been several years since I participated in any kind of martial art and I am currently practicing Iaido at my school. However, I'm eventually looking to get back into Kenpo, to get my black belt in that and eventually move to another form. What I'm looking for is a good, practical soft style martial art. I'd be interested in aikido, but I know that that wears heavy on the knees in the long run. So i'm just looking for suggestions in this area.

 In addition, I live in orlando Florida, and if anyone is from around here or knows of any good instructors or schools in the area I'd love to hear about them. It doesn't matter what style. Thanks in advance.

 Cordell


----------



## Bigshadow (May 25, 2005)

If you are interested in Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, we are in Ocala Florida.  About an hour and a half drive from Orlando.  www.floridabujinkandojo.com  email me if you are interested.


 Best regards,
 David


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

Getting started in about anything is good.

However, one should check each school thoroughly.

Check out Bigshadow's link.

If he is near, go check out the school.

Im am sure he will accomodate you as a visitor.


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2005)

Welcome, Cordell.  I recommend you read through some threads of different styles and visit as many dojos as you can personally.  good luck


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

Soft and practical? Aikido, jujutsu, many styles of Kung Fu...there's a long list. Whats' available in your area?


----------

